# Squirt????



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey everyone!!!
I saw the last time girls squirting while they were coming??
Is this real? or just in Pornos? and if its real, can every woman squirt like that? how does it happen or work???

Thanks

italiana86


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it can happen but very few 1-2% actually can or do. Most pornos have a way to fake it which is weird and gross so I will not go into it. There are not any benefits to it other then how the lube feels different (more like an oil IMO)

Many more women can have vaginal orgasms and ten fold can have cliteral ones. Be happy to have any of those and don't worry about your body.

draconis


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

italiana86 said:


> Hey everyone!!!
> I saw the last time girls squirting while they were coming??
> Is this real? or just in Pornos? and if its real, can every woman squirt like that? how does it happen or work???
> 
> ...


lol I squirt...and yes my dear its real and if you want details ill send you a PM lol


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

stepmomandwife08 said:


> lol I squirt...and yes my dear its real and if you want details ill send you a PM lol


never witnessed squirt. i've been a witness to an interesting amount of dampness inconsistent with anything other than natural lubricant. is that was that was???


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

voivod said:


> never witnessed squirt. i've been a witness to an interesting amount of dampness inconsistent with anything other than natural lubricant. is that was that was???



the man has to know what hes doing and he has to be good at it..and im lucky to have a man that knows me VERY well! ive been with men that have no clue about it but thank god I was blessed with a man that cares and loves me!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

stepmomandwife08 said:


> the man has to know what hes doing and he has to be good at it..and im lucky to have a man that knows me VERY well! ive been with men that have no clue about it but thank god I was blessed with a man that cares and loves me!


Some womenaremore likely than others to be able too squirt, So although the man has some play there it isn't just if the man is good in bed.

draconis


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

draconis said:


> Some womenaremore likely than others to be able too squirt, So although the man has some play there it isn't just if the man is good in bed.
> 
> draconis


Thats true it can happen even when your playing with yourself.its kinda fun letting yourself me pleasured by yourself ..but i must say i like it when my hubby helps lol


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife is 46 and just started doing this in the last 3 months. She is also able to prevent it, for the sake of the sheets. We were both delighted at first, but it's no big deal now, and the squirting in itself does not seem to heighten her pleasure.

Part of it is down to me learning how to get her off better, but a large part seems to be down to her being more sexual these days.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Google search: Skene's gland or Paraurethral gland to learn how. Takes effort and practice on the woman's part, she has to develop muscle to let it go.


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

hey!
thank you for your replys...
I really thought it is a fake...
yes maybe sometimes it is but pornos
are often fake, the screamings and so on...

@ Stepmomwife08:
Did you practise it or it come by it self first???
and than you just keep going doing it the
next times?


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I have had two partners that were did. I will say that I did really enjoy it. It's really easy to tell when they actually have an orgasm this way.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

stepmomandwife08 said:


> the man has to know what hes doing and he has to be good at it..and im lucky to have a man that knows me VERY well! ive been with men that have no clue about it but thank god I was blessed with a man that cares and loves me!


I never went into much detail about other men with the women I was with that could. Can you elaborate a little about the men that didn't have a clue? Feel free to send a PM if you don't want that info floating around.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Alright, I'll be the one to ask the flaky question here: Are we talking about it actually shooting out--like ejaculation in a man??
> Or are we talking about it just getting a lot wetter at the end?
> Sorry, I'm just a "bottom line" kinda person (no pun intended).


Yes it is like an ejaculation.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Alright, I'll be the one to ask the flaky question here: Are we talking about it actually shooting out--like ejaculation in a man??
> Or are we talking about it just getting a lot wetter at the end?
> Sorry, I'm just a "bottom line" kinda person (no pun intended).


There is normally quite a bit. If it's done on bed, you have to change the sheets. We would have to put towels down to keep it from getting mattress wet. It is quite different from men, and is more like water than snot. :rofl:


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> There is normally quite a bit. If it's done on bed, you have to change the sheets. We would have to put towels down to keep it from getting mattress wet. It is quite different from men, and is *more like water than snot. :rofl*:


:lol:


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Yes it is like an ejaculation.


A female ejaculation is actually much different.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Dancing Nancie said:


> There is normally quite a bit. If it's done on bed, you have to change the sheets. We would have to put towels down to keep it from getting mattress wet. It is quite different from men, and is more like water than snot. :rofl:


snot?

:rofl:

draconis


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Female ejaculation is like a man's...some people squirt powerfully, others dribble. 

Each is differrent. As to which is "correct"...that's a null question. 

More people squirt than dribble. But both results are the same. 

I'm not saying as many females ejaculate as men, but of those who do... 

I have heard it said, though, that the girl must be feeling totally given of themselves to their poartner for most of them to ejaculate. But, obviously, some don't.  It's all fun, enjoy it!


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you again for all your answers 

@ dancing_nancie:

oh ... woooow.... 
a towl... hahaha
but because of you or your husband?
its so difficult for me to imagine that this would work with me too maybe... LoL


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

Dang


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

We discovered I could do this when I was pregnant with our second. For me, it IS a totally different feeling than other orgasms. The build up and release is much more intense. We learned to make sure we had a towel there, and even with one, would still need to change the sheets, etc. afterwards. I've never been able to do it with anyone but my husband though. He knows every little part of my body quite well, so maybe thats why!!


----------

